# Peanut butter soup



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

2 Chicken breast (boneless/skinless), cut to bite size pieces
2-4 T. Peanut oil
3 Garlic cloves, thinly sliced
3-7 Bird’s eye chili’s, crushed
1 shallot, minced
½ C. White wine
10 Red Holy Basil, leaves
1 ½ C. Fresh water
2 T. Fish Sauce
1 C. Peanut butter, smooth
Bamboo shoots, cut into bite size pieces
Straw mushrooms, halved
Water Chestnuts, sliced
1 ½ C. Coconut milk
1 Lime, juiced
Coriander, chopped for garnish
1 ½ C. Jasmine Rice, steamed
Heat a wok right on top of a burner using high flame, when the wok begins to smoke add the peanut oil, when the oil is hot add the garlic and chili’s.

Before putting the garlic and chili in the hot oil… turn on the range fan, open the doors and take a deep breath.

Stir in the chicken and shallot, toss until the chicken is well browned. Add the wine and basil then reduce volume of liquid by about half while stirring.

Pour contents of wok into a stockpot, rinse wok with hot water and wipe dry.

Add water and fish sauce, bring to a boil then add peanut butter. Stir continuously over medium high heat until peanut butter is blended in, add vegetables and simmer for 10 minutes.

Stir in coconut milk a simmer just long enough to warm.

Ladle soup into bowls over steamed rice, splash with limejuice and garnish with coriander.

© A. J. Di Liberti 2002


----------

